# Interior plastic dressing recommendations please



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Looking for a dressing which you can spray on wipe off and have the properties of oem look and also have dust repelling and great uv protection and Must be dry to the touch straight away with great longevity. Talk to me guys?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Turtlewax dry touch...


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Werkstat Satin Prot Or Wolfs Silk Milk, Want a Sample mate?  :thumb:


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor boys natural look


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus. This product will make you feel like your in heaven.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Megs Interior Detailer does a good job and is quick and easy


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

303 all the way


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Concept Chemicals Panache Speed Detailer.... for me, it replaced poorboys natural look, werkstat satin prot and many more !


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> Werkstat Satin Prot Or Wolfs Silk Milk, Want a Sample mate?  :thumb:


id like a sample :wave:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

shaqs77 said:


> id like a sample :wave:


Wolfs Silk Milk? PM Address. :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Another vote for PB Natural Look Dressing.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

PB NL for me but heard the Werkstat satin Protect stuff is really good for matt finish as well


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Werkstat Satin Prot Or Wolfs Silk Milk, Want a Sample mate?  :thumb:


Thanks for offer buddy:thumb: Doug Only give shaggs77 a sample if he can get you an hour with the lady in his avatar Scratch that on closer inspection you may only need 5 mins :lol: :thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Ghostrider said:


> Concept Chemicals Panache Speed Detailer.... for me, it replaced poorboys natural look, werkstat satin prot and many more !


Any idea where to get this in the UK?

I've Googled it, but can't find it anywhere in the UK - just the normal Concept Chemicals website, but no-one stocks it...

T


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

autosmart finish. easily the best for the £


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Just tried this for the first time and have been very impressed.
http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/premium-interior-pink-sheen-trim-dressing---500ml-3296-p.asp

Poorboys also gets a thumbs up from me. That reminds me I was about to visit PB for some Werkstatt Satin,love their stuff..


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Big thanks guys for all your comments. When buying these dressings what properties do you look for and what is most important. Dust repelling oem look or longevity ? Thanks again guys for your help:thumb:


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

tosh said:


> Any idea where to get this in the UK?
> 
> I've Googled it, but can't find it anywhere in the UK - just the normal Concept Chemicals website, but no-one stocks it...
> 
> T


Hi mate, there you go:

http://www.conceptchemicals.com/node/109

Just contact them and they will tell you the nearest distributor.
Concept Chemicals is a uk based company, so it will be a lot easier for you to get this stuff than for me !


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

+3 on the Poorboys Natural look dressing
+2 on the Autosmart Finish (you can dilute to whatever sheen you like)


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Demetri said:


> +3 on the Poorboys Natural look dressing
> +2 on the Autosmart Finish (you can dilute to whatever sheen you like)


+4 for PBS NLD. Awesome stuff.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Trip tdi said:


> Turtlewax dry touch...


It's only 4 quid in Halfords - I'll see if I can get some today... thanks.


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

meguiars ultimate protectant


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

dash dandy


----------



## spenstar (May 11, 2010)

CarPro Perl i would say (ratio 1:1). Best durability definitely.


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

chillly said:


> Looking for a dressing which you can spray on wipe off and have the properties of oem look and also have dust repelling and great uv protection and Must be dry to the touch straight away with great longevity. Talk to me guys?


303 or natural look

303 will give more gloss but makes your dash look awesome


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> Megs Interior Detailer does a good job and is quick and easy


+1. This does the job well and is fairy cheap, leaves a nice clean non glossy OEM look. (Leaves a nice scent too )


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Einzsett ****pit Premium, gives a great matt, non greasy finish and leaves a nice fresh smell :thumb:

Darren


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

shaqs77 said:


> id like a sample :wave:


could i be cheeky and get a sample too please? 
Been using AG vinyl and rubber care but would like to see how the wolf stuff works out next time i work on my inners! :wave:


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Lespaul said:


> Einzsett ****pit Premium, gives a great matt, non greasy finish and leaves a nice fresh smell :thumb:
> 
> Darren


:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

northernfez said:


> could i be cheeky and get a sample too please?
> Been using AG vinyl and rubber care but would like to see how the wolf stuff works out next time i work on my inners! :wave:


Ok

No more samples guys 

northernfez got your address, Shaqs77 pm your addy & ill send some Wolfs Silk Milk

:thumb:


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

+5 pb nld


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Neilsens Leather Lux on al plastics and dash for me its cheap and gives an excellent finish its also excellent on leather as you'd expect


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

+6 PBNLD

Sorry to be a bore but Poorboys Natural Look Dressing is fantastic stuff, there is no reason to try any other alternative.

It has a permanent place in my detailing kit bag!

Hope that helps.


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

ITHAQVA YOU ARE A BLOODY STAR!!!!!!! next time your in leicester or nearby give me a shout, i'll sort you out with some free crisps, i work at walkers!!! thanks again.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

shaqs77 said:


> ITHAQVA YOU ARE A BLOODY STAR!!!!!!! next time your in leicester or nearby give me a shout, i'll sort you out with some free crisps, i work at walkers!!! thanks again.


No owrries Shaq :thumb:, have you used the Silk Milk yet?

Did you mix it 1:1?

Let me know what you think of it Shaqs


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

PB natural look :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

shaqs77 said:


> ITHAQVA YOU ARE A BLOODY STAR!!!!!!! next time your in leicester or nearby give me a shout, i'll sort you out with some free crisps, i work at walkers!!! thanks again.


Me to thanks to ITHAQVA i also have some goodies from him he is a top member thats for sure:thumb:.

He reminds me of someone


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

chillly said:


> Me to thanks to ITHAQVA i also have some goodies from him he is a top member thats for sure:thumb:.
> 
> He reminds me of someone
> 
> Santa Claus Is Coming To Town - YouTube


Cheers Gary, my pleasure mate.

You had to pick one with coming in it though didnt ya  Bad boy chilly 

Thanks for the nice comments guys, makes it all worth while 

Doug :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Cheers Gary, my pleasure mate.
> 
> You had to pick one with coming in it though didnt ya  Bad boy chilly
> 
> ...


Well you did mention about getting laid the other night and left us on here while you sorted something out :lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

chillly said:


> Well you did mention about getting laid the other night and left us on here while you sorted something out :lol:


I didnt let the side down either :devil: :thumb: A man of his word no matter how naughty :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> I didnt let the side down either :devil: :thumb: A man of his word no matter how naughty :thumb:


:argie:

Santa should be with you tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

chillly said:


> :argie:
> 
> Santa should be with you tomorrow :thumb:


Cheers Chills :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

PERL, Diluted down 4:1 (waterroduct), not too blingy but enough to see its got a nice sheen on it


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

so what you gone for in the end?


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

shaqs77 said:


> ITHAQVA YOU ARE A BLOODY STAR!!!!!!! next time your in leicester or nearby give me a shout, i'll sort you out with some free crisps, i work at walkers!!! thanks again.


i havent used it yet. the reason being i dont know how to. its in a spray bottle so how shall i mix and use it. sorry for the noob like question.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

shaqs77 said:


> i havent used it yet. the reason being i dont know how to. its in a spray bottle so how shall i mix and use it. sorry for the noob like question.


No worries Shaqs.

Pour out half into another little bottle, fill up with water & you'll have your 1:1 mix & in the convenient spray bottle mate :thumb:

I spray onto a foam applicator pad to ensure a nice even coat when applying :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

If knowones tried it yet the Britemax interior dressing is very good IMO.


----------



## Revans (Feb 2, 2011)

Always been a bit dubious using interior cleaners after using the nasty packet wipes you can get. Are all these products used by applying to an applicator for even distribution and then just left once applied or are they buffed off/ i take it these products are used on the dash with no problems?
Sorry for such a noob question on this.ry


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

+8 pbnld.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Poorboys natural look dressing for me too!


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

for new plastics i use only inner clean.
For older cars satin prot


----------



## conrad222 (Jan 5, 2010)

AB pink sheen


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Ultima Interior Trim Guard +


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies guys very helpful cheers:thumb:


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

turtle wax ice works well for plastics and such hey it will even do your tyres


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Ghostrider said:


> Concept Chemicals Panache Speed Detailer.... for me, it replaced poorboys natural look, werkstat satin prot and many more !


I've finally got myself some Panache

Given it a quick try, and I agree, it's better than Satin Prot - spreads easier than Natural Look - still a bit glossy for me (initially - it was a very quick test), but maybe a quick wipedown with a dry MF will mute it (or maybe just a bit of time).

Will give it another go over the weekend...

T


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

tosh said:


> I've finally got myself some Panache
> 
> Given it a quick try, and I agree, it's better than Satin Prot - spreads easier than Natural Look - still a bit glossy for me (initially - it was a very quick test), but maybe a quick wipedown with a dry MF will mute it (or maybe just a bit of time).
> 
> ...


Glad you like it mate !!! :thumb:

Take a clean dry MF to wipe down the product. Always left a very matt finish for me.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Ghostrider said:


> Glad you like it mate !!! :thumb:
> 
> Take a clean dry MF to wipe down the product. Always left a very matt finish for me.


Yep - just did that earlier - still leaves a bit of sheen, will see what it's like in the bright sunshine tomorrow.

This stuff reminds me of Wurth Plastic Care - seems to sink into the plastic leaving it looking like it's been dressed, but completely dry to the touch (after a wipedown). But the Wurth stuff has a strong scent of Banana - way too much scent for the first day.

One bottle is going to last a long long time!

Got some of the Concept Nano Speed Wax as well - that didn't go so well - used way too much and for a minute looked like holograms on the paint!. Less is definitely more.


----------

